# Finished this one about 3am this morning...



## Handgunner (Mar 1, 2006)

Even after all the complaining about my hand hurting, I had to pick it up again last night.

This one is Tigerstripe obsidian...


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 1, 2006)

Dang brother your on a roll now...... 

must of got you some Motrin....... 

looking good , but we know who the teacher is so we expect nothing less .....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2006)

Lookin` good!!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 1, 2006)

Motrin, Ibuprofen, Tylenol,.... and...... addicition.  Nick has created a monster.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2006)

Alright!! I wanna see a Tallahassee posted before ten o clock tonite! No pressure though!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 1, 2006)

I love those points!  But how do I do the deep serations like that?  I've always loved points with "teeth" like that... and want to make them.  

Just make make a series of notches down the edge, just like you would notching the base?


----------



## Greg Tench (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice Delton!!!


----------



## Augie (Mar 1, 2006)

I want a translucent Hernando!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 1, 2006)

By 10 o'clock as well?  

It's gonna be a while before I start putting out some good stuff, I'm still learning what type is which.  

You can tell by the work, it's rough.. Gonna take a while to get it down pat, then I'll start hookin' my buddies up with points. 

Nick is first inline.

I


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2006)

Delton, after you get the cuttin` edge sharp, go back with the deep notcher or your thumbnail and make the tiny serrations on each edge. Take it slow and easy while you do this.VERY LITTLE PRESSURE IS NEEDED, BE GENTLE!!


----------



## Headshot (Mar 1, 2006)

Good work, Delton.  I am impressed with that point.


----------



## LJay (Mar 1, 2006)

Delton, you and Nick and Bam Bam are making me feel bad cause I can't do that.
Purty stuff!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 1, 2006)

LJay said:
			
		

> Delton, you and Nick and Bam Bam are making me feel bad cause I can't do that.
> Purty stuff!!!!


Sure you can!  Anyone that can carve an eagle out of ice, can make points!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 1, 2006)

Good job Delton! 

Are you cleaning up your messes? If you are, I'll bet you'll know if you did a good job of it when you walk around barefoot.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 1, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> Good job Delton!
> 
> Are you cleaning up your messes? If you are, I'll bet you'll know if you did a good job of it when you walk around barefoot.


 

I'm not the brightest bulb in the chandolier, but I catch on quick.  It only took me twice to realize shoes are a must!


----------



## CAL (Mar 1, 2006)

Alright,enough of all that bragging.I'm still setting down here waiting on mer knife what a certain fella was gonna trade me fer er..........?I haven't seen hide nor hair of that knife and mer patience is getting thin(not that it matters).Is anybody out there on my side?If ya ain't,I can understand!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2006)

Trade? I dearly love to trade!! Cal, I`m so forgetful that I can`t remember what I did last week, but if I was the one who said that give me a holler and I`ll be glad to work up a trade with you!


----------



## CAL (Mar 1, 2006)

It wasn't you Nic.It was that Delton,but I will trade ya something for one of them knives ya make.What about one of my "Sweet Music" turkey calls.All fine tuned and guranteed against anything.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 1, 2006)

Nick, Cal, it was me.. 

A while back I saw some of Cal's turkey calls and offered up a trade... Nicks blade, that I had hafted for one of his turkey calls.

I was just waiting on Cal to show me some pictures of what he wants to swap.  

But first, I need to swap Nick out for some more blades.. 

Cal, if Nick wants to swap first, go ahead...  He's the one that makes the blades, all I do is put them in antlers.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nick and Mr. Delton,
I wish your talent was contagious! Keep up the work!
Sue


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 2, 2006)

hey nick / delton how are you guys hafting your points in your handles? do you use hide glue and pitch or what? also how are yall cuttin your slots. i just wander how the natives did it with just stone tools. yall got any examples?


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 2, 2006)

I use a dremel to cut the notches into my antlers, and either use pitch glue or epoxy.

Nick does his all the way with pitch and real sinew.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2006)

Deltons right Bam Bam. In the past I have used hoof and hide glue, but in this high humidity it will get tacky.It`s still the only glue to use when you sinew back a bow though. You can make it two ways. Either boil deer hooves and rawhide scraps in just a little water for several hours, skimmin` the top occasionly till its thick, or you can mix 3 envelopes of Knox unflavored gelaton in 1\2 cup of cold water and bring to a boil, then take off the heat. Both these recipes make the same exact thing. You can use any flavor jello and follow these directions and make flavored hoof glue too! That`s all jello is! Any jello lovers out there?
It`s probably a good idea to make this glue outside, it don`t smell too good while it`s cookin`. 

If you want to notch antler the way the Indians did, soak the antler in water for a day or two. While it`s soakin`, chip you out a burin out of a good piece of good raw flint. The antler will soften up and you can carve a notch in the end of it then.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 2, 2006)

that neat. any flavor jello, like the jello brand jello? you just cook it till it boils and the let it sit up?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2006)

Any of it will work, but use the Knox Unflavored Gelaton and go by the directions I posted above. It will start slowly hardenin` up so when it gets really tacky go ahead and use stick to gather it up on the end till is about big as a walnut. Keep usin` sticks to gather it on till the pot is empty. To reuse these glue sticks, just soak it in cold water till it`s soft enough to apply.

Don`t use one of your wifes better pots for this, it will never come clean again, so it will be your glue pot from now on.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 2, 2006)

gotta try it, thankee


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 2, 2006)

Nick, so you mean that brand new non-stick pot I got for Jamie on Christmas, I have on the stove going right now won't be good no more?????   :banginhe


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2006)

You in a heap o` trouble Boy!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 2, 2006)

Uh oh. 


Well, it's easier to ask for forgiveness, than permission... right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Cal!! I`ll be in touch!


----------



## pendy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Delton*

nice work.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 3, 2006)

nick you a bowyer too? you said about backing a bow an i wuzz justa wanderin


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2006)

Bam Bam, I know the fundamentals of bow-makin` and have set in on hundreds of hours while some of my friends made them, but chasin` a growth ring, tillerin`, and all the fine points of shapin` a bow is mean work to me. A good friend of mine has a select osage stave he`s holdin` onto for me and says that he will not stop aggravatin` me till I make a bow out of it. One day I will give in a make it so he will leave me alone!! Arrows and atlatl darts are another thing though, I like makin` them.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah  know all about makin arrows and such, i just need to get me a bow. i would like to have a hickory or osage. but  cant find anyone to show me the skill.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 5, 2006)

nice point


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 15, 2006)

HEY DELTON, I`m still waitin` on that Tallahassee..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Hurryup!!! While I`m still young!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 22, 2006)

Nick, I'm still learnin'.... patience son..... patience!


----------

